# mixed shots from the holidays



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

goldfinches

took these just now before sundown - these little things recently found our garden since i put the nyjer seed out so nice to see. haven't managed to get a shot of them not on the feeder yet so chuffed with these, in the shade of the house as well so loving the ability that the gimbal/tripod gives me low shutter wise



















_7D + 400/5.6 ~ 1/125, f/5.6, ISO 640_

___________

female blackcap

discovered this the other day, haven't seen the male about though - seems to eat anything, fatballs and nuts 










7D + 400/5.6 ~ 1/125, f/5.6, ISO 1000










7D + 400/5.6 ~ 1/100, f/5.6, ISO 640

________

local fishing lake frozen over










7D + 400/5.6 ~ 1/800, f/5.6, ISO 400

female reed bunting










7D + 400/5.6 ~ 1/2500, f/5.6, ISO 500

christmas robin










7D + 400/5.6 ~ 1/125, f/5.6, ISO 800

and local starlings, one of the biggest roost sites i've ever seen - birds flocking in from all directions, easily 2 million birds...got some video of this as well










7D + 24-70/2.8 ~ 1/400, f/5.6, ISO 500

cheers

drew


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Look good to me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice shots. I put out some feeders in the garden a couple of weeks ago, even though it's an inner London garden I do normally get some interesting visitors but nothing so far, must be the parrots edging out the smaller species.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking photos :thumb: I like those a lot, mind you that Robin has had a good Christmas by the look of it. Huge numbers of birds flocking together like those Starlings are a fascinating sight as well, incredible to watch. 
Looks like the fishing lake is devoid of stones thrown on it - wouldn't be for long if I was there, if the ice is a decent thickness and not slushy it makes an epic whipping sound :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Those Goldfinches are very difficult to capture. Their colours are amazing but they're very shy. Did you take them from indoors through an open window? They love Teasel seeds in winter. Lovely shots Drew:thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic pictures mate love the bird shots!:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice shots thanks for sharing


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great shots! :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic pics


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks all 



spitfire said:


> Those Goldfinches are very difficult to capture. Their colours are amazing but they're very shy. Did you take them from indoors through an open window? They love Teasel seeds in winter. Lovely shots Drew:thumb:


yeh, never had them in the garden before - put the feed out with nyjer seed and 3/4 weeks later they found it  goldfinch shots taken through bedroom window

drew


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Good shots chap


----------

